# How long on average does sex last?



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

(Thread to include a poll)

The amount of time needed for full satisfaction seems to vary from person to person. The dynamics created for a couple's need for time seems to me to be a very overlooked aspect of intimacy that more often than not creates problems. 

I have read some situations about where sex in marriage never goes beyond a fifteen minute session, while others seem to always need a few hours.

I am just now starting to appreciate one of my wife's biggest complaints. She has often mentioned the time needed for us is often one of the most problematic elements for her. Regardless of what happens or does not happen when we are intimate, I am coming to the conclusion that she has a set amount of time per week that she is able to enjoy close physical intimacy. Not too long ago she advocated that if things could be more efficient that she might enjoy us being together more often. I'm pretty big into foreplay and aftercare (about 45 minutes for each). While my wife seems to enjoy this as well, for both of us to be satisfied things can last for almost two hours per session. I'll admit that makes things rather challenging for us to be spontaneous as we have to find moments where the day is not too busy. While I can be much quicker if needed (down to 10 minutes), I find those experiences problematic as they leave me feeling a little emotionally empty. 

So including foreplay, sex, & aftercare... how long does sex last in your marriage, and what if any aspects of that is a source of problems? 

Thanks, 
Badsanta


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

For us, we are exactly as the states portray us, 15 mins tops usually. If we needed more then that I don't think sex would ever happen. We have three small children and are both exhausted at all times. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*As a norm, about an hour, if it's, by intent, long and drawn out with all of the accoutrements that the both of us love to do, all while gently delaying the ultimate orgasmic crescendo! At least that's how I like it!

But that can vary considerably, contingent upon the fact of whether it's "quickie sex," that needs to be consummated in a rather short period of time for various reasons!*


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I didn't respond to the poll, since Real Estate and I aren't married. But there is no such thing as a quickie in our relationship, if we are both going to finish. We are usually looking at about an hour minimum, but depending on what we're up for, we can go well past that.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

It varies. Almost never less than 15 minutes, up to 35. Earlier in our sexual relationship it could be an hour +, but I'm actually really glad those days are over. We got much more efficient the more we did it, and the sex is better for it. I personally absolutely am not interested in 2 hours of sex, no matter how amazing it is.

I didn't include "aftercare" because I'm not even sure what your definition entails.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Weird...we are the opposite way round. One of his complaints (and explanations for withdrawing) was sex takes too long, which is why vibrators became a necessary tool. One of the down sides to using vibrators to speed things up is that I miss those long foreplay sessions and slow build up of arousal. For me, I feel cheated if it is over with too quickly, and I definitely want to hold the moment whilst he wants to turn over and sleep. 

We have learned to compromise on this. I also have learned to be mindful that he is often tired during the week and expecting long loving making sessions that literally starts with bathing, flirtation, stripping is a little too much to ask all the time.

I do have to remind him of the importance of foreplay quite a lot, particularly when he is not working, but he does slip back into his old habits of getting it over with asap.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

foreplay: 10-15 min.

sex: 5-25 min. (1 round - 4 rounds with 2-3 min rest between with continued foreplay).

cuddling/talking/afterglow 15-20 min.

total: 30-60 min.

i don't know quickies and have never had one with my wife. i had a problem in one previous relationship where she just wanted quickies and
i'm not set up for that. she would complain; "aren't you attracted to me??" i'm a romantic, not a 'slam-bam' dude. just can't do it.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Interesting the differences. My wife is the one who wants me to switch to using a vibrator to speed things up. I'm happy to take my time doing things for her. 






peacem said:


> Weird...we are the opposite way round. One of his complaints (and explanations for withdrawing) was sex takes too long, which is why vibrators became a necessary tool. One of the down sides to using vibrators to speed things up is that I miss those long foreplay sessions and slow build up of arousal. For me, I feel cheated if it is over with too quickly, and I definitely want to hold the moment whilst he wants to turn over and sleep.
> 
> We have learned to compromise on this. I also have learned to be mindful that he is often tired during the week and expecting long loving making sessions that literally starts with bathing, flirtation, stripping is a little too much to ask all the time.
> 
> I do have to remind him of the importance of foreplay quite a lot, particularly when he is not working, but he does slip back into his old habits of getting it over with asap.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

According to my wife, "To long."


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Interesting the differences.


I'm just now starting to contemplate the dynamics of this in my marriage. For a long time my wife and I struggled to compromise on frequency (she wants it less often while I want it more often). While trying to find ways to compromise on this issue, the time we needed for one another kept coming up as part f this debate.

Eventually we compromised for less often, but we allow for ample time on the day that we have time set aside for one another. This actually has been working out great for both of us as the extra time lends itself towards us enjoying a "shared" experience as opposed to just a "one sided" moment. 

I think my wife is willing to increase our frequency in exchange for each moment taking much less time, but so far experiments with this have proven to be very problematic (mostly for me). So I've kind of had to own up to the fact that when I am in the mood to enjoy intimacy that I am also going to enjoy taking my time. I've been slow to appreciate that my wife gets more anxiety over the "time" I need/desire for intimacy as opposed to having anxiety over the sex itself. Had I realized that a long time ago I would have probably saved myself some heartache. 

I am also wondering how often the element of "time" is a critical aspect of someone that identifies themselves as being in a sexually mismatched relationship. For instance imagine person A) just needs 10 minutes and wants sex everyday, while person B) would want sex for over two hours about once a week.... Which person wants more sex? Not so obvious when you stop to really think about it. It kind of take the dynamics of HD/LD as often discussed on TAM as solely a frequency-based question and puts a whole new spin on it.

Badsanta


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

jaquen said:


> I didn't include "aftercare" because I'm not even sure what your definition entails.


Aftercare is once the pursuit of increasing/enjoying arousal is over (often culminating in the male having an orgasm), how long do you spend together intimately as each of you calms down and return to normal. A good example of aftercare would be a very close hug, rubbing each other's back, and enjoying a rather intimate conversation about your relationship. 

Couples that do not engage in aftercare may become independent from one another immediately after orgasm. A stereotype of this couple would be where one person immediately goes and gets a shower about 30 seconds after an orgasm while the other person gets back dressed and goes about their day.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

About 20-15 minutes. Longer when the bandwidth is crowded and there's a lot of buffering.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

I have to include at least an hour before of getting her buzzed or at little drunk first (a cocktail or couple of glass of wine, and time for the alcohol to take effect. Often times I massage her during the drinking period. This is the "getting her in the mood" part as otherwise, she's at 0 interest even though she's well on board with what we're about to do.
10-20ish minutes of foreplay. Sex about 15-20 min max. She has an O within 5 minutes, usually a few more Os, then she looks rather bored after about 15. I always strive to last long enough for a good 3-4 O's for her, but then wrap it up quickly after that. If I'm lucky, we'll O together sometime in there.
Pretty much 0 aftercare. She's not a cuddler.

Honestly, I wish we could have quickies or skip the alcohol because I figure we could have sex a little more often if less is invested. But she has negative interest in morning (or middle of the night) sex. And day say is almost unheard of.
Ironically I have managed a few hot quickies in the last year. She always says we should do it more but I can never actually get her interested.

I really wish the drink wasn't a requirement. It means it can only happen on an evening she's up for a drink, but she's way too uptight to enjoy sex if she hasn't had a drink. I joke that I wish she "didn't need to be drunk to F me" but it's what works.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

We do the quickie thing from time to time because she can orgasm in under 5 minutes. Mostly when not rushed we go for an hour 2 times each. So I didn't know if I should put an hour or 30 minutes because we tend to do it twice. I will just go with the 30 seems a popular choice .


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Sex lasts a couple of years for many couples. After that, it's mostly begging and wishful thinking, and perhaps a fond memory, which is a kind of foreplay if you stretch the definition.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I have no clue but it always amuses me that people actually know the answer to this question. We mainly have sex at bedtime so it is not relevant how long it takes, alarm is always set first anyway.

However I do know that the morning quickies are under 5 mins because he has from the time the alarm goes off till the time the snooze goes off to get a smile on his face.

A lazy weekend root, well again I have no idea of time because it is usually associated with an afternoon nap 

So the answer for us is between 5 minutes and an hour I guess.

And we don't do "aftercare" unless that includes falling asleep in each others arms.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> Sex lasts a couple of years for many couples. After that, it's mostly begging and wishful thinking, and perhaps a fond memory, which is a kind of foreplay if you stretch the definition.


That is the answer I was looking for, well I was expecting "right up until the wedding cake is cut".


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

So many questions along this line lately.

I do sometimes wonder if the people who claim to have little time know what's on TV.

Sex just sorta happens along the way while we cuddle, kiss, caress, fondle, massage, and do other assorted naughty things with each other throughout the evening. So how to time it? Our play certainly does not stop after I come. Mary might come at any moment, here or there, and she is always good for more, more. 

Well, she should get a green light tomorrow, anyway. We shouldn't talk about what a bad girl she's been this last weekend.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I said 30 minutes which seems to be the most popular time period. My wife reaches orgasm in under 3 minutes so it is I who prolongs sex. I love to perform oral on her but she has an orgasm so fast that I never get to enjoy it as much as I like. She gets too sensitive after her orgasm so we have to wait if she wants another one. I am the one who takes long to orgasm when I am allowed the rare orgasm. Most of the half hour is spent making out and edging me over and over again.

For some who watch a lot of porn, the length of sex is determined by the director.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

badsanta said:


> Aftercare is once the pursuit of increasing/enjoying arousal is over (often culminating in the male having an orgasm), how long do you spend together intimately as each of you calms down and return to normal. A good example of aftercare would be a very close hug, rubbing each other's back, and enjoying a rather intimate conversation about your relationship.
> 
> Couples that do not engage in aftercare may become independent from one another immediately after orgasm. A stereotype of this couple would be where one person immediately goes and gets a shower about 30 seconds after an orgasm while the other person gets back dressed and goes about their day.


Yes, that's really not possible for me to quantify; it varies wildly. Could be a few minutes, to a few hours, depending on so many factors.


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

5 min foreplay...1-2 min pounding. I hate it, and she truly enjoys it. She tells me the quicker the better. Lol

Although I'm laughing at this. Her mentality has put a damper on our relationship from my perspective. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Damn, @Juice ~ Talk about "Wham, Bam, Thank you Ma'am!"*


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Damn, @Juice ~ Talk about "Wham, Bam, Thank you Ma'am!"*


Lets be real for a second here. As usual, TAM is a world of outliers. Study after study suggests that his timing is actually the norm.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Lets be real for a second here. As usual, TAM is a world of outliers. Study after study suggests that his timing is actually the norm.


*And I certainly cannot refute that! 

But thank God that is certainly not the norm for me as well as a lot of others!*


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

There was no option for '20-25' minutes, so I just put 15.

We sometimes have longer sessions, but in 20 minutes, we both accomplish everything we require with one another! My wife is quick and capable of multiple O's, so there's no real need for anything lengthy.

I would prefer longer, but the reality is that my wife does not like to be teased to the brink of orgasm, only for me to pull back. And after 3 or 4 O's, she's done. She can have more occasionally, but it's rare these days.

On the bright side, it's almost always different. We don't always do the same things, or in the same order, or the same positions. We mix it up a lot, so that's good.


----------



## RalphArjen (May 1, 2017)

badsanta said:


> (Thread to include a poll)
> 
> The amount of time needed for full satisfaction seems to vary from person to person. The dynamics created for a couple's need for time seems to me to be a very overlooked aspect of intimacy that more often than not creates problems.
> 
> ...



Something between 35-60 mins


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Juice said:


> 5 min foreplay...1-2 min pounding. I hate it, and she truly enjoys it. She tells me the quicker the better. Lol
> 
> Although I'm laughing at this. Her mentality has put a damper on our relationship from my perspective.


Thanks for sharing!

THIS is a problematic dynamic I am getting at. I also think this is a completely gender neutral topic as both male and females can equally desire both short and long periods of intimacy. BOTH of the following seem equally as problematic and emotionally painful:

A) If someone desires only a short time, asking that person for more time.
B) If a person desire a lot of time, asking that person to hurry and get done. 

If I can ask @Juice what aspect of intimacy is it that your wife enjoys about it happening so fast? Is it that she knows exactly how to make you loose control and she can enjoy making you climax much faster than you anticipate? If that is the case, there could be tremendous personal validation in that for her in that she feels as though she can easily overpower you with her beauty and confidence.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

From foreplay to O, I would say in the range of 30-45 minutes. I like to leave myself at least a good 5 minutes afterwards to have a bowl of ice cream


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

To be honest @badsanta it is still a mystery for me. She likes it hard and fast, and is not interested in having sex for long periods of time. She doesn't get wrapped up in all the hype about sex and she could care less. It's just how she's programmed. 

On my end... she's says I'm the one with the issues and that's why if you read some of my post I'm searching for more in our sex life. It's a working progress on both ends and we're working on meeting in the middle.

I can't complain too much I get it 2-3x a week (sometimes less due to busy lives). At the end of the day there's people getting far less




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Back when we were having sex, I was in juice's category. Well, waaayyyy back when H2 was faking interest I spent more time on foreplay foolishly thinking that if I spent enough time I might stumble across something she enjoyed. Eventually she got tired of pretending. At that point she would tolerate a few minutes of foreplay before she told me to put it in and get done as quickly as possible. That is part of the complex dynamic that lead to us no longer having any sex.

To me zero minutes beats 5 minutes.


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

Holdingontoit said:


> Back when we were having sex, I was in juice's category. Well, waaayyyy back when H2 was faking interest I spent more time on foreplay foolishly thinking that if I spent enough time I might stumble across something she enjoyed. Eventually she got tired of pretending. At that point she would tolerate a few minutes of foreplay before she told me to put it in and get done as quickly as possible. That is part of the complex dynamic that lead to us no longer having any sex.
> 
> To me zero minutes beats 5 minutes.


Zero over 5 minutes!?!

I would take the 5 if you're going to stay with her.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Juice said:


> To be honest @badsanta it is still a mystery for me. She likes it hard and fast, and is not interested in having sex for long periods of time. She doesn't get wrapped up in all the hype about sex and she could care less. It's just how she's programmed.
> 
> On my end... she's says I'm the one with the issues and that's why if you read some of my post I'm searching for more in our sex life. It's a working progress on both ends and we're working on meeting in the middle.
> 
> I can't complain too much I get it 2-3x a week (sometimes less due to busy lives). At the end of the day there's people getting far less


Thanks for the reply. There have been a few instances in the past where my wife really enjoys me being really fast, but for her I think it is about, "OK now that that is out of the way we can get back dressed and enjoy a nice long hug or going about our day without feeling pressured anymore." To me that kind of hurts as I enjoy my desire for her and find it problematic that she sometimes needs to just get it out of the way before she can enjoy being emotionally close to me. 

At one point I discovered my wife was very uncomfortable with her self image and thought she was no longer attractive now that we have aged. I am almost positive her reason for wanting things to be fast was so that she did not have to be confronted with the irreconcilable notion for her that I actually find her attractive. I have since been working in that and it seems to have helped.

Badsanta


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Thanks for the reply. There have been a few instances in the past where my wife really enjoys me being really fast, but for her I think it is about, "OK now that that is out of the way we can get back dressed and enjoy a nice long hug or going about our day without feeling pressured anymore." To me that kind of hurts as I enjoy my desire for her and find it problematic that she sometimes needs to just get it out of the way before she can enjoy being emotionally close to me.
> 
> At one point I discovered my wife was very uncomfortable with her self image and thought she was no longer attractive now that we have aged. I am almost positive her reason for wanting things to be fast was so that she did not have to be confronted with the irreconcilable notion for her that I actually find her attractive. I have since been working in that and it seems to have helped.
> 
> Badsanta


You're right @badsanta about the emotional connection. This is what my problem is with our current situation. Like I said it's getting better.

I forgot to answer what you asked earlier. My W does sometimes get a thrill sometimes when it is done and over with. She said you finished fast because I'm sooo hot... lol. 

She has a couple confident issues, but majority of women I've met do in some sort of way, but my W is petite with great features (face, hair, chest, and a$$) so that's not a problem


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

everybody on the internet has a bigger than average appendage and can last longer than the average bear!

so we have that to factor in.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Juice said:


> Zero over 5 minutes!?!
> 
> I would take the 5 if you're going to stay with her.



If for some reason I HAD to stay with a woman, I'd take 0 over 5 if that 5 was dead fish/duty/justgetitoverwith level sex. I'm not built in a way that I can get off with a person who isn't interested, and even if I were, I'd deeply resent having someone treat me like that. And resentment kills attraction.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

chillymorn69 said:


> everybody on the internet has a bigger than average appendage and can last longer than the average bear!
> 
> so we have that to factor in.


I my marriage I have often been made to feel like wanting to take my time is a result of me being "needy." So I actually feel really awkward by admitting I enjoy taking up to two hours for intimacy. 

Not all of those two hours are nonstop action of porno-style copulating. Most of that is filled with back rubs and things of a relaxing/tantric/meditational nature. If my wife has a busy schedule or needs to get an early start in the morning, you can imagine her rolling her eyes and saying to me that she just does not have time for all that tonight and that her idea of relaxing is just falling asleep and can we do "all that" another time.

So that is not exactly something I feel as though I am bragging about. 

I also remember reading a few posts on TAM where a wife struggled with being intimate with her husband because he always wanted to make such a big production out of it that took way too long. She just wanted something brief and simple. And then there are those that struggle with ED, and often need to plan and take a little extra time.

So when I see those responding that they need well over an hour, I can totally see that being so true. My heart goes out to those people that I hope that they have a partner that is loving and patient enough to enjoy taking things slow.

Badsanta


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

5.4 minutes.


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

To be honest @badsanta you have too much time on your hands. Do you work? Have kids?

In our household things are different we both work more than 40hrs, I'm a full time college student, 2 kids in various sports, on top of all the other duties (lawn, laundry, gym, etc..) leaves little time for 2 hours sex sessions. Maybe when kids move are grown up things will be a little different, but I never foresee any sex session lasting more than 30 min in my house. We're just too busy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Juice said:


> To be honest @badsanta you have too much time on your hands. Do you work? Have kids?
> 
> In our household things are different we both work more than 40hrs, I'm a full time college student, 2 kids in various sports, on top of all the other duties (lawn, laundry, gym, etc..) leaves little time for 2 hours sex sessions. Maybe when kids move are grown up things will be a little different, but I never foresee any sex session lasting more than 30 min in my house. We're just too busy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


The wife and I both have full time jobs and we average about 50+ hours a week working. In addition to that we have kids that also have all sorts of extracurricular activities that result in driving around for a good portion of the day. So there in lies my problem in that we are both too busy to block off a solid two hours of time for one another to connect emotionally and intimately. 

A typical scenario will be after lunch on the weekend and the kids scurry off to their room to watch TV or play video games. My wife and I lock the door to the master bedroom and begin snuggling. After 30 minutes or so before we are even mildly aroused our younger child will come banging on the door that he is still hungry and wants one of us to make him a snack. And as is par for the course he likely turned his nose up to whatever we had for lunch that day.


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

@badsanta Thanks for the reply. Wow! That's pretty good if you can fit in the time. 

Everyone is different I guess. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

having prolonged sex is great if the activities are reciprocated. little bit for you a little bit for me. try a little of this and then a little of that. 

if its one side then thats a drag. ie: I'm just going to lay here and enjoy while you put all the effort into making me feel good then you can climb on and finish.

hell if you really wanted you could drag it out all day.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Satya said:


> 5.4 minutes.


Well I am including foreplay and aftercare. Many formal studies only seem to measure the moment penetration begins as the start time and then the male orgasm as the end time. 

For me I sometimes enjoy foreplay more than anything else, and like to spend most of the time available for that category. I think my wife enjoys the intimate moments afterwards the most, so we take our time there as well. Just measuring the amount of time that penetrative sex last until orgasm seems like a rather retarded way to quantify intimacy as it takes all the important things and discards them almost as if irrelevant (perhaps there is a small footnote about foreplay or something).


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

IMHO, no sex is better than bad sex. 





Juice said:


> Zero over 5 minutes!?!
> 
> I would take the 5 if you're going to stay with her.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Depends on what you define "foreplay" as.

With my wife and I it's:
30-45 minute massage for her (so she can "relax"). no sexual touching allowed.
2 minutes of her performing oral on me
2 minutes of PiV
2 minutes of her with the vibe

so from my perspective that's 6 minutes.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Chris Taylor said:


> Depends on what you define "foreplay" as.
> 
> With my wife and I it's:
> 30-45 minute massage for her (so she can "relax"). no sexual touching allowed.
> ...


OK this is interesting...

I would consider the 30-45 minutes of massage as something "needed" by your wife, but not necessarily needed by you.

Would you say that the situation you described really works for the two of you and that you are both happy afterwards or is it emotionally unsettling for some reason? 

Badsanta


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

badsanta said:


> OK this is interesting...
> 
> I would consider the 30-45 minutes of massage as something "needed" by your wife, but not necessarily needed by you.
> 
> ...


I look at it this way. My wife needs the 30-45 minute massage just to get to the next six minutes. To me it is totally unsatisfying.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Chris Taylor said:


> I look at it this way. My wife needs the 30-45 minute massage just to get to the next six minutes. To me it is totally unsatisfying.


Thanks for the reply. I fairly certain she would feel equally as unsatisfied in the event that the two of you skipped over the 30-45 minute massage. 

The question then becomes asking how to reconcile something of this nature. I worry that my wife get frustrated with me because I am the one that needs too much time. 

She told me today that she would be up for a quick moment together but then quickly withdrew complaining that we did not have enough time based on what I usually need. Because she knows she has much less of an appetite than me, she decided it was better for us to wait until we had enough time as opposed to opting for a quick moment for my sake. I've never really stopped to appreciate that this may cause havoc with her desire and satisfaction in our relationship. At the moment all I can do is try and find a way to at least appreciate her willingness to set aside time for us so that we can both try to enjoy intimacy.

Question? I know I am eager to give my wife back massages and I enjoy making her happy, but I also find she is completely content to give me a back rub when I ask. I find them to be very calming. What would happen if instead of giving your wife a massage if you asked her to give you one for at least half of the 30-45 minutes? This way the concept of touch is being shared a little more equally...

Badsanta


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

Vinnydee said:


> I said 30 minutes which seems to be the most popular time period. My wife reaches orgasm in under 3 minutes so it is I who prolongs sex. I love to perform oral on her but she has an orgasm so fast that I never get to enjoy it as much as I like. She gets too sensitive after her orgasm so we have to wait if she wants another one. I am the one who takes long to orgasm when I am allowed the rare orgasm. Most of the half hour is spent making out and edging me over and over again.
> 
> For some who watch a lot of porn, the length of sex is determined by the director.


Sounds exactly like my wife and I. She cums very hard and long in several minutes. So left to rush. But for play and all 30 min


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Heck, I never thought to look at a clock!:slap:

Sometimes around 10 minutes, sometimes an hour and a half, but most of the time between 30 and 45 minutes..........., I think..... I lose track of time when I'm having fun. Sorry.>


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> Heck, I never thought to look at a clock!:slap:
> 
> Sometimes around 10 minutes, sometimes an hour and a half, but most of the time between 30 and 45 minutes..........., I think..... I lose track of time when I'm having fun. Sorry.>


There was a thread today when some woman claimed her husband had been screwing another woman for twelve months.
He must be exhausted.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> There was a thread today when some woman claimed her husband had been screwing another woman for twelve months.
> He must be exhausted.


:rofl:

Now THAT'S a REAL marathon man there!!


----------



## theDrifter (Mar 20, 2017)

When we were in our 20's and 30's we would go at it for 90 minutes or more. When we finished we were astonished at how long it had been since we started. Now, many years later, I'm always astonished by how quickly the whole thing goes. We're not hurrying and both still find it just as satisfying but things just get done a lot faster.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

An update to this thread...

I was discussing with my wife the other day the amount of time we generally need in order to enjoy intimacy together and each feel satisfied. I asked her which part of intimacy was the most important to her, and she replied that it is the hug afterwards because that is when she feels that, "the two of us are connected the closest emotionally." I told her that part was equally as important to me as well and that during moments when we do not have time for that I miss it. She agreed that the worst thing that can happen for her is to be rushed afterwards and that she wants to enjoy plenty of extra time snuggling together.

So all this time I thought it was ME that needed that extra time. Turns out we BOTH enjoy it equally. The close hug afterwards lasted for about 30 minutes.


----------

